# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Electric circus, street theatre, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - electric-circus.eu




> Electric circus is a co-operation between inventor Fred Abels and puppeteer Mirjam Langemeijer.


Projects:

Dirk, homeless robot

Mono the monkey, robot monkey

----------

